# [SOLVED] Gentoo & USB (MacBookPro)

## formica

Salve Ragazzi... espongo il mio problema.

Ho un MBP prima versione con Gentoo installato.

```

Linux escher 2.6.22.1-mactel #12 SMP PREEMPT Wed Nov 28 08:40:32 UTC 2007 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU            1500  @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:07.0 Performance counters: Intel Corporation Unknown device 27a3 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M56P [Radeon Mobility X1600]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 22)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 001c (rev 01)

0c:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW323 (rev 61)

```

Ho due porte usb. Beh, il problema è che ne funziona solo una!

Attualmente ho compilato built-in sia il supporto per EHCI(usb2) che UHCI.

Ho provato anche a compilarli come modulo... prima l'uno, poi l'altro. Il risultato è sempre lo stesso.

Fatto sta che una porta funziona perfettamente. La seconda niente, non alimenta neanche i dispositivi che collego.

Qualche idea?Last edited by formica on Thu Nov 29, 2007 9:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kind_of_blue

rova a cambiare kernel ... io ho avuto problemi con USB con i kernel 2.6.23, 2.6.23r1 e r2 ... ora con l'r3 si sono risolti da soli.

----------

## Peach

 *formica wrote:*   

> Fatto sta che una porta funziona perfettamente. La seconda niente, non alimenta neanche i dispositivi che collego.

 

questo è molto strano

forse m'è sfuggito: sotto osx tutto ok?

----------

## stefanonafets

Molto probabilmente non c'entra niente, ma stai usando le patch del kernel per i macbook(/pro)?

----------

## formica

Intanto GRAZIE MILLE A TUTTI per la mano che provate a tendermi!  :Very Happy: 

Sotto OSx funzionano entrambe! Si sto utilizzando le patch per macbookpro. 

Possono essere quelle il problema?

Avrò ricompilato il kernel mille volte ma nisba... Non c'è modo di farle andare entrambe.

----------

## Flonaldo

 *formica wrote:*   

> Intanto GRAZIE MILLE A TUTTI per la mano che provate a tendermi! 
> 
> Sotto OSx funzionano entrambe! Si sto utilizzando le patch per macbookpro. 
> 
> Possono essere quelle il problema?
> ...

 

per curiosità; è quella vicina alla magsafe?

----------

## formica

Si flonaldo... esattamente. Quella vicina al magsafe sul lato sinistro del portatile. Perchè?

----------

## formica

Risolto AUTOMAGICAMENTE compilando il kernel 2.6.23.9 patchato con le patch per mac-intel.

Grazie a tutti per il supporto.

formica

----------

